

Ask HN: I want to write a book. Need help for some information. - jsmartonly

I want to write a book and have the following questions.<p>1) How much budget I should prepare. I do not care it sells well or not, so I do not want to spend money for marketing. Just want to write it and publish it.<p>2) English is not my native language. It is nice if I can find someone to review it first.<p>Thanks a lot in advance. 
1) is more important than 2). I basically want to know how much it will need for this.
======
djloche
Since English is not your native language, perhaps the right question you may
be wondering is how much does it cost to publish/print physical copy of a
book?

Using Lulu's print on demand service, you can get a single 300 page hardcover
book printed for ~$23 USD, or as a softcover perfectbound for $13 USD.

Hiring an editor to review and properly edit your manuscript will cost at
least several hundred USD.

------
dfc
2 is not a question

